# The impossable puzzle



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

can you do this puzzle.
1. you must do it without lifting your pencil or pen
2. you cannot go over the any line twice
Here it is


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

Impossible.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 26, 2009)

Actually, it should be pretty easy, I did a lot of these things in my Primary School ages, and resolved them everytime after a few tries


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

I have tried for 2 years, and cannot solve it. If you can solve it i will be very greatful.


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> I have tried for 2 years, and cannot solve it. If you can solve it i will be very greatful.
> 
> QUOTE(updowners @ Sep 26 2009, 09:33 PM) Impossible.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Ireland 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are helping


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?t=137248

Note: Some of them are stupider than me like poster 4 and 5 in the link.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for chrushing my hopes of solving the puzzle


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> thanks for chrushing my hopes of solving the puzzle



Hey, at least you won't be spending another couple of years on this puzzle.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2009)

Provably impossible (I know it has already been taken but you can have some maths to back it):
http://www.tummyfluff.co.uk/puzzles/lines2.htm


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Ireland 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the maths bit.


----------



## Splych (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems impossible to me ;P


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

Not possible. Here's some info on these types of puzzles taken right from Prof. Layton.

http://bp3.blogger.com/_qozgm0W_-kE/R7pCev.../s320/039SB.gif

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## aphirst (Sep 26, 2009)

It *is* impossible.
Topology tells us that a figure can only be traced in one stroke without repeating a line if either:
a) Every intersection of lines (point) involves an even number of lines spanning from it
or
b) ALL BUT TWO involve an even number.

For further details, go to Wikipedia, or read the Maths "D1" A-level Textbook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This figure has a (4) in the middle, and 4 (5)s, thus is not traceable in one stroke.

EDIT: Oh yeah, it was in Layton too. Funny; I was doing D1 at the same time as the first Layton came out in the UK, so I didn't need the in-game hint.


----------

